# A Ragdoll is for Life, not just for Christmas



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

A Ragdoll is for Life, not just for Christmas

The UKRCC will not be rehoming any Ragdoll cats to new families during the period 1st December 2008 to 5th January 2009. This policy is put in place to prevent any Ragdolls being given as presents this Christmas. In addition the UKRCC strongly believes that the period running up to and including Christmas and the New Year is not the right time to introduce a Ragdoll into the family. Christmas is, by its nature, a very busy, hectic time, involving noise, decorations, visitors in most households etc. and a newly introduced Ragdoll cat can easily be stressed and frightened by all the festivities, within the home. It is important that any Ragdoll cat is introduced into the home when life is calm and quiet, so that the settling in period is as stress free as possible.
If you have a Ragdoll cat which you need to rehome, if it is at all possible please wait until the New Year before contacting us and then we shall do all we can to help you. If you need your Ragdoll cat removed from your home immediately and cannot wait until January, then please call us on 0870 766 9823.
If you wish to offer a home to an older Ragdoll cat when the festivities are over then please contact us from the 5th January 2009 by completing our online adoption application at Welcome to the UKRCC


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I think this is a brillant idear. Shame any pets are sold over the xmas period its just to manic and so many people go away. Its okay but 6 or 7 months down the line or sooner in some cases the noveltity has worn off and they end up on the streeys or at rescues. Poor bliters.


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

I have just had a wee look at the adoption site!!! Its great.

If i knew about it i would have adopted ages ago. 

How can anyone give up a Ragdoll cat. they are so loving.:001_wub:

And as for christmas being stressful for a cat i Agree, Rosie hates the Tree up. Last year everytime i fixed it she would take a run at it again and again. so i had to take my tree down 3 days after puting it up.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

It is a shame that all rescue centres don't follow this policy!! Brilliant idea!!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> It is a shame that all rescue centres don't follow this policy!! Brilliant idea!!


Ditto! My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I think if you do your research that most rescue homes don't have that luxury. They are full most of the time and have a maximum number that they can safely accomodate. 

Therefore they have to re-home when they can. Remember that they vet and home visit prospective owners as well as following up.

I wonder how many RagDolls need rehoming as opposed to your mog/half breed?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Put it this way I was so surprised at how many Ragdolls and other pedigree cats need new homes. There has been far more needing homes this year and what with the credit crunch just lately we have had even more in. We don't have a rescue centre. The whole rescue is run by volunteers that do varies things e.g home check,foster carers,home checkers,fund raising,awareness,etc and are always looking for anyone who feels they could become a volunteer so if you think you could do that then please fill in the online form here you won't regret it.Ways You Can Help Us


----------

